# new dreadnought and land speeder pics



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/KITSANDBITS/DROP/photo#5212996289206962834

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/KITSANDBITS/DROP/photo#5212996359360246562

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/KITSANDBITS/DROP/photo#5212996386708051650

these are CAD images taken at games day 

1st photo is of ironclad dreadnought 

2 and 3 are images of new scout transport front and back 

look like GW have loads of new stuff in the pipline for 40k this year


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

I am going to convert that dread to chaos!!!!!! I want it!


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Lord Khorne said:


> I am going to convert that dread to chaos!!!!!! I want it!


What he said ^ :mrgreen:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Hurricane bolters on a dreadnought! And a HK missile...which is something I always thought they ought to be able to take...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Dread looks good. Land Speeder looks... well you all know my opinion on it.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

I
WANT
THAT
DREAD!!

Goodbye current dread, hello new one. Now, to find a way to make it pre-heresy because as soon as the new SM stuff comes out im SOOO doing a pre-heresy army :biggrin:


----------



## ClubnBabySealz (Jun 5, 2008)

Damn You Websense!!!!!!!!

I cant open it.


----------



## I am Alpharius (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm fairly sure that dread is something someone on Relic News forums made, not an official GW design.


----------



## bean (Jun 11, 2008)

eeeugh. dont know what it is but i hate that new drednaught. will not be purchasing that.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

hang on while i go find a word in a dictionary to decribe how awsome that thing is.

CONVERT IT TO THE RUINOUS POWERS!


----------



## dan1986 (Jun 12, 2008)

that dread looks SICK! still not sure about the landspeeder though, shall have to see it properly before passing a final judgement!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

they both look awesome. the dread i like.


----------



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

dred looks awesome...

and the landspeeder as a transport for scouts?

BADASS


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

That land speeder looks larger than other pics I've seen so It might be decent. And what's with the lumpy arm on the dreadnought? What the hell is it? Apart from that I really like the models


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I am Alpharius said:


> I'm fairly sure that dread is something someone on Relic News forums made, not an official GW design.


well as it was in the cad designs book with the rest of the new range im fairly sure your wrong.

From what has been said its some form of siege dreadnought ,and the close combat arm also doubles as a drill.

personally i think its the third dread from the new codex.


----------



## sing Sang a song (Jun 10, 2008)

Riandro said:


> hang on while i go find a word in a dictionary to decribe how awsome that thing is.
> 
> CONVERT IT TO THE RUINOUS POWERS!


You been saying that a lot~ LOL


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

New dread look cool. Oh why am I not doing a new Marien army? Must resist, temptation to buy this will be too much I think.


----------



## ClubnBabySealz (Jun 5, 2008)

that dred is sick. i never muched liked the look of the old one(was to high) but this guy is bad ass.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

dreadnaught is sweet hope its not just a concept design and they actually are going to make it. not sure on the land speeder though


----------



## lordmat0 (May 17, 2008)

Is it me that thinks the dreadnaught looks pretty much the same except the weapon change?


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

lordmat0 said:


> Is it me that thinks the dreadnaught looks pretty much the same except the weapon change?


its you.........


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

that dred looks great! I want one!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

well, seeing as thats more or less what it, is you arent, lol.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Compaired to the Forge World Drednoughts the Iron Clad Dred looks badass. Don't get me wrong the FW Dreds are the best around but for a plastic kit it rocks.:victory::biggrin:


----------



## Bobert5591 (Jun 26, 2008)

There pretty darn cool


----------



## Orc Town Grot (Jun 28, 2008)

EXCUSE ME CHAPS!!!!!

At that website, when you scroll through the pictures, did any of you notice the blueprint image that said BATTLEWAGON FRAME 2!!!!!!!!!!!! Yegads! There was more than the dreadnaught (cool!) in there! They are making a plastic ork Battlewagon as well!!!!!!!!! Like WOW! That saves a hell of lot of scratch building now doesn't it! 

Don't take my word for it, take the link to the dreadnaught and then scroll through the arrows! it's there! HAHAHAHAHA!

Wonderful!


----------



## Octavian (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope they dont realy make a dread like that cause I got three old ones that I love, and I will be so pissed if I have to save for a new one cause there is one.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Octavian said:


> I hope they dont realy make a dread like that cause I got three old ones that I love, and I will be so pissed if I have to save for a new one cause there is one.


Thats a tad selfish dont you think:angel:


----------



## Mr Flibble (Jun 17, 2008)

I suppose its an upgrade, it's got additional armour plates and siege weaponry

AND hurricane bolters! I think teh forgeworld one had a hellhound style flamer


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

Octavian said:


> I hope they dont realy make a dread like that cause I got three old ones that I love, and I will be so pissed if I have to save for a new one cause there is one.


this one is a seperate class of dreadnought, its called an Ironclad Dreadnought, its for breaching buildings.

your argument is like saying "I hope they don't make a new razorback variant because I've already got 3" if thats the case than just convert one, or rotate the ones you use, or simply don't buy a new one. 

I for one am very excited because this is the perfect opportunity for me to make my Techmarine Dreadnought special character conversion.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Engelus said:


> I for one am very excited because this is the perfect opportunity for me to make my Techmarine Dreadnought special character conversion.


I would love to see what that would look like!! I'm thinking very mechanicus looking with servo arms everywhere


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree, it would be awesome. especially if it has dread scale servo arms.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

Lord Reevan said:


> I would love to see what that would look like!! I'm thinking very mechanicus looking with servo arms everywhere





Son of mortarion said:


> I agree, it would be awesome. especially if it has dread scale servo arms.


YES! YES AND YES!

Ill probably use Sentinel legs for servo arms. claws may have to be stolen from whatever ork model has the biggest claw, or completely made from scratch.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Engelus said:


> this one is a seperate class of dreadnought, its called an Ironclad Dreadnought, its for breaching buildings.


For breaching buildings? Doesn't a siege dreadnought already exist? It's rather good, with a inferno cannon, heavy flamer that can shoot into buildings and 2D6 building penetration. Why did they make another?


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

People will buy one, making GW more money...simple as that. Plus you're thinking of a forgeworld model, with Imperial Armour rules. Isn't this one included in the codex?


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

i might buy a dread when that comes out lol

:shok:


----------



## Kato (Apr 17, 2008)

Hmm, that CAD of the dread looks like the unloved bastard child of a Dreadnought and a Land Raider Crusader. 

Needless to say I like.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Is there an difference between the new speeder and the current one? i can't see any...


----------



## bucket_boy101 (Jul 8, 2008)

I like the new dreadnought, even if it is "ironclad" or whatever. I think i'd need to see the sides and other views of the 'speeder first before i judge it though.


----------



## bigunclebubba (Jul 7, 2008)

I believe the new speeder has an elongated body behind the pilots for its "troop" bay. Seem to remember that it was an open bay and that there were doors aft of the compartment. Saw a pict on BoLS but don't remember if it was art or actual model... think it was the model though. Anyway, I want one of each to fight for the emperor and damn the ruionous powers! :so_happy:


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

Evidently some tech priests are in deep sh** for screwing around with the STC's for the LRC and Dreadnaught assembly lines... 

"In the name of the Machine God! Aramus! Hekas! I will have your spark plugs for this! This is a Blasphemy! An Atrocity! A... Hey... It might just work..."


----------



## blackws (Jul 3, 2008)

lol that dread looks sweet i just want to paint one


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Engelus said:


> YES! YES AND YES!
> 
> Ill probably use Sentinel legs for servo arms. claws may have to be stolen from whatever ork model has the biggest claw, or completely made from scratch.


SWEEEEET!!!:so_happy:


----------



## [email protected] ANG3L (Mar 27, 2008)

That dread looks cool, but can the source be trusted. Im not sure that is a GW picture, they tend not to let stuff like that leak.

[email protected] Ang3l


----------

